# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Планшеты Lenovo Tab 4 станут любимцами всей семьи

## Labs

Компания Lenovo сообщила о появлении на белорусском рынке универсальных планшетов Lenovo Tab 4 для всей семьи. Новые планшеты Lenovo Tab 4 объединили в себе лучшие характеристики серии Tab. Теперь в линейке четыре устройства с современным дизайном и впечатляющими техническими характеристиками, которые удовлетворят потребности каждого из членов семьи. 


Модели Lenovo Tab 4 8 и Lenovo Tab 4 10 предлагают отличные мультимедийные возможности: они оснащены двумя динамиками и поддерживают технологию Dolby Atmos®. В семейство Tab 4 также вошли две модели премиум-класса для фанатов мультимедийных развлечений − Lenovo Tab 4 8 Plus и Lenovo Tab 4 10 Plus. Их отличают корпуса из двойного стекла, дисплеи формата Full HD, мощные процессоры и аккумуляторы, обеспечивающие до 12 часов работы без подзарядки. 


Компания Lenovo предлагает покупателям опциональные пакеты продуктов и сервисов, которые превратят Lenovo Tab 4 в безопасный детский планшет или высокопроизводительный рабочий мобильный ПК. 


*Безопасность и защита для детей*


Для детей часто именно планшет становится первым окном в мир технологий, и каждый родитель хочет сделать это знакомство безопасным. Kid’s Pack разработан специально для планшетов, основными пользователями которых являются дети. В пакет входит защитный бампер, который смягчит удар при падении устройства, фильтр синего цвета, защищающий глаза, а также два ярких 3М стикера, стойких к появлению царапин. Настройки специальной учетной записи Lenovo Kid’s Account оградят вашего ребенка от нежелательного контента, а веб-серфинг осуществляется при помощи браузера, который блокирует доступ к сайтам, занесенным в «черный список». Специальные настройки также позволят родителям установить время автоматического отключения планшета через заданный промежуток времени. 


*Продуктивность и эффективность для взрослых*


Хотите комфортно работать на планшете с продуктивностью компьютера? Productivity Pack эффективно дополнит любое устройство из серии Tab 4, превратив его в настоящую рабочую станцию. В пакет входит Bluetooth-клавиатура и специальный пользовательский интерфейс с панелью задач для быстрого переключения между приложениями, поддержкой многооконного режима, а также самых распространенных «горячих» клавиш. Кроме того, с пакетом Productivity Pack будет оптимизирована работа устройств ввода: компьютерной мыши и клавиатуры. 


«В современной семье планшет используется для обучения, общения, работы и развлечений. Линейка Lenovo Tab 4 дает возможность выбрать оптимальное устройство для каждого члена семьи или одно универсальное устройство для всех. Эффективные и удобные планшеты станут настоящими домашними любимцами всей семьи», − комментирует Сергей Галуза, менеджер по работе с партнерами Lenovo в Беларуси.


В Беларуси планшеты уже поступили в продажу по рекомендованным ценам: 
- Lenovo Tab 4 8 – от 449 BYN;
- Lenovo Tab 4 10 – 539 BYN;
- Lenovo Tab 4 8 Plus – 699 BYN;
- Lenovo Tab 4 10 Plus – 839 BYN.


*Планшет Lenovo Tab 4 8* 
Дисплей: 8 дюймов, IPS, 1280х800 точек.
Процессор: Qualcomm Snapdragon MSM8917, 4-ядерный, 1.4ГГц.
Объем памяти: 16 ПЗУ, 2 Гб ОЗУ.
Камера: тыловая 5 Мпикс.
Батарея: 4850 мАч.
Операционная система: Android 7.
Вес: 310 г.


*Планшет Lenovo Tab 4 10* 
Дисплей: 10,1 дюйма, IPS, 1280х800 точек.
Процессор: Qualcomm Snapdragon MSM8917, 4-ядерный, 1.4ГГц.
Объем памяти: 16 ПЗУ, 2 Гб ОЗУ.
Камера: тыловая 5 Мпикс.
Батарея: 7000 мАч.
Операционная система: Android 7.
Вес: 505 г.


*Планшет Lenovo Tab 4 8 Plus* 
Дисплей: 8 дюймов, IPS, 1920х1200 точек, Gorilla Glass 4. 
Процессор: Qualcomm Snapdragon MSM8953, 8-ядерный, 2.0ГГц.
Объем памяти: 64 ПЗУ, 4 Гб ОЗУ.
Камера: тыловая 8 Мпикс.
Батарея: 4850 мАч.
Операционная система: Android 7.
Порты: USB 2.0 Type-C.
Безопасность: сканер отпечатков пальцев.
Вес: 300 г.


*Планшет Lenovo Tab 4 10 Plus* 
Дисплей: 10,1 дюйма, IPS, 1920х1200 точек, Gorilla Glass 4.
Процессор: Qualcomm Snapdragon MSM8953, 8-ядерный, 2.0ГГц.
Объем памяти: 64 ПЗУ, 4 Гб ОЗУ.
Камера: тыловая 8 Мпикс.
Батарея: 7000 мАч.
Операционная система: Android 7.
Порты: USB 2.0 Type-C.
Безопасность: сканер отпечатков пальцев.
Вес: 475 г.

----------

